# Handling experience



## Dandilion2007 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I have had my collection around 8 years. Different ball pythons burms fwc boa tree pythons I could go on. Next year I'm looking to go for my DWAL and I'm looking for some experience and tutoring. I'll pay all I'm after is obviously seeing someone's set up how they deal with water changes. Cleaning of the vivarium moving the snake from A to B what protocols they have. YouTube is good and yes you can learn alot but obviously one to one instruction would be a great help. I'm on the wirral Merseyside.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

What are you thinking of getting and what space do you have?


----------



## Dandilion2007 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have just the norm. Different morphs of ball pythons I have a false water cobra common and red tailed boa. Burms 2 breeding pairs hognose breeding pairs green tree python carpet python. My first target species would be a diamond back rattlesnake.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have always found eastern's calmer than westerns, but both are large animals. If you're after a rattler because it rattles, most don't in captivity. And I think these may be a tad large, along with _ruber_

If you're not that bothered about the diamonds I would go for one of the rock rattlers. In my opinion the most attractive rattler. Uracon's are very calm and don't get too large, especially females. Timbers and blacktails are also calm.

I would avoid prairie/ pygmy's and pacific rattlers, they tend to be difficult to hook and not shy when flashing the fangs. 

Care wise none are particularly demanding.

I would practise with a hook on your non-venomous until it becomes second nature. Get a small hot and it will grow and so will your skill. I would avoid hatchlings as they sometimes need force feeding, not a thing for a novice.


----------



## Dandilion2007 (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven't really thought about locality to be honest. Obviously as I get more experience I may look towards something a bit special. I have been told time after time go for a gaboon viper and I just dont want anything to challenging. My hot room will be ready June this year so I have some time to browse. Hopefully I can get some experience by then as it seems very hard to get unless you live down south 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️👍


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Go out buy your self a cave racer every time you go to it use hooks after 12 to 18 months without getting a tag or escape think about getting venomous if in this time you get a tag or escape from your hooks than thank your self it's not venomous and what would you have done had it been venomous.....Sorry it it's not what you want to hear...


----------

